# Imac G5 carte graphique HS ?



## ReneM (10 Août 2009)

bonjour 

Depuis qques jours , l'écran devient tout quadrillé . Le pb n'est pas constant et parfois un démarrage remet tout en ordre mais  pour peu de temps . 
Après recherche  sur divers forums , cela proviendrait de la carte graphique qui malheureusement est soudée à la carte mère . Le prix de réparation est dissuasif et rend le mac (4ans ) HS aussi . Par contre certains conseillent de changer des condensateurs qui seraient gonflés , voire fuyants. Mon pb est que pour moi aucuns des condensateurs ne semblent HS. 

J'ai donc encore un petit espoir.
Quelqu'un peut -il confirmer ou infirmer le diagnostique  ( voir image jointe ) 
Une autre piste que la carte graphique 

merci d'avance


----------



## boninmi (10 Août 2009)

La carte graphique peut sans doute tomber en panne pour d'autres raisons que les condensateurs. Dans la mesure où l'affichage veut bien tenir suffisamment, as-tu essayé de lancer un Apple Hardware Test (se trouve en principe sur le DVD1 du système) ?


----------



## ReneM (10 Août 2009)

le test hard ware ne détecte rien mais il s'effectue forcement dans une période hors panne ! est -ce significatif ?
Une autre piste peut-être ?
Merci d'avance


----------

